# Houston area auto-x



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like to find out if there are any auto cross events around the houston area.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

tamscc.org 

check the auto-x times under the events tab. we run in an abandoned air field on the Texas A&M river side campus,we have the most open space and the longest runs out of any autox in texas. depends on where you are in h-town it could be less than an hour away from ya. (finally, i wont be the only b-14 out there!!!!) pm me if you need more info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2008)

Kick-ass! I live in North Houston just north of Loop 10 actually, but that is a clean Sentra. You should check mine out, here is the link MySpace.com - J.P. Gandy - 19 - Male - Houston, Texas - www.myspace.com/racer972, its under Car Photos.


----------

